# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  se garer devant une porte de garage

## Bathou

Bonjour!

Alors voil, une amie est venue me voir vendredi soir et elle a malheureusement gare sa voiture devant le garage de mon voisin d'en face...
Quand on est sorti vers 22h30, on a dcouvert que le fameux voisin n'avait rien trouv de mieux (plutot que de venir sonner et demander  ce qu'on dplace la voiture illico presto) de badigeonner toutes les vitres de la voiture avec de l'huile de moteur... Trois quart d'heure  tout nettoyer... super... surtout que c'est la premire fois que a arrive... ::evilred:: 
Ma voisine d' cot qui sortait ces chiens quand on nettoyait nous a racont que ds fois, ca lui arrive d'y mettre sa voiture 5 minutes pour sortir ses courses et le mec sort, super nerv pour qu'elle dplace sa voiture...
J'ai pens  faire un remake de Desprate Housewives et lui crire MERCI en rouge sur sa porte de garage  ::aie::  mais je voudrais pas m'abaisser  ca et dclencher une guerre des voisins...


D'o ma question : a-t-on le droit de se garer devant une porte de garage s'il n'y a pas de panneau d'interdiction de stationner ni de marquage au sol...??

merci pour vos rponses...

----------


## Caro-Line

> D'o ma question : a-t-on le droit de se garer devant une porte de garage s'il n'y a pas de panneau d'interdiction de stationner ni de marquage au sol...??


NON :
*Article R417-10 du code de la route*
Perso, je me suis pris une prune il y a bien longtemps, parce que j'tais stationne devant mon garage  moi que j'avais....

Ceci dit, mme lui n'a logiquement pas le droit, s'il le fait tu peux toujours t'amuser  appeler les flics.

Aprs c'est sur qu'il pourrait tre plus tolrant, mais bon a on n'y peut rien.
Ceci dit il n'avait pas non plus le droit de badigeonner la voiture de ton amis d'huile de moteur.

----------


## lper

T'aurais du appeler les flics pour son action, mais quel abruti !  ::roll::

----------


## millie

> Perso, je me suis pris une prune il y a bien longtemps, parce que j'tais stationne devant mon garage  moi que j'avais....


 ::aie::  T'as envoy un courrier pour dire "non non non" ?

----------


## Bathou

pas bte l'ide d'appeller les flics si il se gare devant... ::aie:: 
cela dit je trouve idiot d'en arriver  a... il aurait pu faire moins le c** et venir sonner...

c'est moche ta prune quand mme...

----------


## millie

> pas bte l'ide d'appeller les flics si il se gare devant...



Ou t'appelles la fourrire, c'est plus marrant  ::aie::

----------


## Bathou

::king::

----------


## zodd

et le tabasser  coup de dmonte pneu? ::aie:: 

petite anecdote: le monde de la voirie urbaine est une vrai jungle..
Samedi un pote a failli se faire renvers en vlo par un automobiliste qui s'est dport de voie violemment en plein rond point pour ne pas louper sa sortie.. j'ai stopp mon pote in extremis.. c'est pass  moins de 10cm.. j'ai interpel le conducteur de manire trs correct en lui disant de faire attention.. il m'a envoy bouler.. je lui ai donc rpondu sur le mme ton.. du coup il a rellement stopp sa voiture.. ma raction: je suis descendu de mon vlo, je lui ai dit "OK, tu t'arrtes, alors que a soit pour quelque chose, sort de ta voiture que je refasse ta gu*le d'enc*l".. bin il est reparti alors que je le traitais de froussard et autres jolis nom.. ::aie:: 

je ne prne pas la violence.. mais malheureusement avec certaines personnes, il n'y a que a qui marche.. Si je n'avais pas eut de bon rflexe, mon pote serait peut tre  l'hpital  l'heure qu'il est... il aurait pourtant suffit que ce chauffard s'excuse de ne pas avoir fait assez attention.. mais je pense qu'il faisait parti de ces personnes capable de laisser quelqu'un sur le bas cot de la route sans mme se retourner en se disant, "il n'avait qu' faire attention.." et si il m'avait laiss l'opportunit d'approcher suffisamment de sa voiture, je lui aurait volontiers fait bouffer ses pneus..

----------


## Invit

C'est interdit de se garer  partir du moment o il y a un "bateau" (le trottoir rabaiss).
Par contre en France on ne se fait pas justice soi-mme, donc tu peux porter plainte pour vandalisme.

----------


## Maxoo

T'as toujours des voisins con ou chiant ou tout ce que tu veux.

Le fait est que ton amie n'aurait pas du se garer devant un garage sans y rflchir. Elle ne s'est pas mise l que pour 5 min, elle savait qu'elle allait rester toute la soire.

De plus, il aurait pu appeler la fourrire ou les flics, donc elle aurait aussi bien pu avoir une prune, ou plus de voiture. Car ton voisin : comme peut-il savoir  qui appartient la voiture ? il ne peut pas deviner que la personne est venue chez toi.

Je ne dfend personne, car ton voisin est un blaireau il n'a pas non plus le droit d'avoir asperg la voiture, mais tu n'as pas de preuves.

bref : toujours faire attention o l'on se gare (place handicap, devant un garage, sur des lignes jaunes pointilles, etc ...)

----------


## zodd

moi si j'ai pas le choix, je met un mot sur mon pare-brise pour que la personne puisse me trouver et me demander de bouger ma voiture..

----------


## Maxoo

> moi si j'ai pas le choix, je met un mot sur mon pare-brise pour que la personne puisse me trouver et me demander de bouger ma voiture..


Tu as toujours le choix d'aller te garer un peu plus loin non ? ou alors tu as un contre exemple ?

----------


## lper

> bref : toujours faire attention o l'on se gare (place handicap, devant un garage, sur des lignes jaunes pointilles, etc ...)


Bonne conclusion je trouve  ::king::

----------


## millie

> Tu as toujours le choix d'aller te garer un peu plus loin non ? ou alors tu as un contre exemple ?


Genre pour un dmnagement dans une rue o toutes les places sont prises -> j'irais me garer devant une place de garage), a donne pas envie de porter ses meubles 50m de plus.

(mme si pour les dmnagements, il est souvent possible de demander  la mairie de mettre un panneau Interdiction de stationner/Dmnagement sur des places publiques le temps d'un jour ou deux)

----------


## tigunn

C'est du n'importe na ouaq!
Il aurait presque fallu appell la police pour les vitres de ta copine; alors la petite amende que celle-ci risuquait n'aurait t rien  ct des ennuis de cet energumne de voisin (d..le).
Cela me rappelle la vision de l'enfer par Buzatti, la voirie est la voie du chaos.

----------


## BainE

Moi, j aime bien le principe (ca me fait marrer), dsol pour toi et ton amie, mais, dans un sens s'il avait eu un besoin urgent d'aller a l hosto, ben a aurait pas t facile...
Il vous a fait galr, mais bon pas de dgts, ni frais, et je pense que du coup ta copine fera l'effort de faire un crneau la prochaine fois plutt que de chercher la facilit.

De plus, j ai l impression que tout le monde (tout le monde, la voisine deja...) se sert de son bateau pour se garer, faut le comprendre le gars, si a chaque fois que tu veux sortir ta voiture, t es oblig de faire du porte a porte sur tout le pat de maison t es content, t arrive en avance a ton rendez vous, c est la classe quoi.

----------


## Bathou

je reconnais qu'elle n'aura pas du se garer la, c'est sur!
Simplement je dplore la faon dont ca s'est pass... parce que du coup, moi aussi j'ai envie de jouer au con... 
surtout que ma rue, on n'est pas nombreux mais pour se garer, c'est quasiment mission impossible...
mais bon, maintenant elle fera attention et moi j'ai pas de voiture... ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

Moi je lui ferais pareil ... y'a forcment un moment o il laissera sa voiture dehors sans surveillance ...

Moi samedi soir j'avais une voiture de gare devant mon garage (mais j'ai pas de voiture  ::aie:: ), ben au pire tu mets un mot pour dire que ce garage c'est le tien, mais pour garder des relations de voisinage correcte pourrir une caisse comme a a ne sert  rien ... tu sais bien que c'est lui et si tu lui fais pareil il saura que a vient de toi, bref a devient du Julien Courbet ...

----------


## zodd

> Tu as toujours le choix d'aller te garer un peu plus loin non ? ou alors tu as un contre exemple ?


bin en fait vous allez dire que je suis trop gentil, mais dans mon parking sous terrain j'ai ma place privative et il si quelqu'un est gar DESSUS ( ce qui est arriv rarement.. je me gare derrire lui en lui laissant mon numro de sonnette.. comme a quand il veut partir, il est oblig de m'appeler.. deux solution, soit il s'excuse et il n'y a pas de souci, je m'excuse mme de l'avoir bloqu et me justifie par le fait que je ne voulais pas prendre le parking de qq d'autre; je n'allais tout de mme pas aller me garer dehors alors que je paye pour ma place.. soit il la ramne.. mais ce cas de figure ne s'est jamais produit.. :8-):

----------


## beekeep

> Trois quart d'heure  tout nettoyer...


tu aurai pu demander au responsable de nettoyer histoire de bien te marrer en le regardant faire. (et que a brille !  ::mouarf:: )

s'il ne veut pas tu portes plainte pour ne pas que la situation dgnre ou qu'il fasse la mme chose  quelqu'un d'autre ..

----------


## Maxoo

> tu aurai pu demander au responsable de nettoyer histoire de bien te marrer en le regardant faire. (et que a brille ! )
> 
> s'il ne veut pas tu portes plainte pour ne pas que la situation dgnre ou qu'il fasse la mme chose  quelqu'un d'autre ..


Il ne peut pas prouver que c'est le voisin.

----------


## Maxoo

> Il vous a fait galr, mais bon pas de dgts, ni frais, et je pense que du coup ta copine fera l'effort de faire un crneau la prochaine fois plutt que de chercher la facilit.


+1.

Bathou, tu n'as aucun intrt  jouer au con, ce n'tait pas ta voiture  :;):  Alors garde le semblant de relation amicale que tu as avec ce voisin.




> bin en fait vous allez dire que je suis trop gentil, mais dans mon parking sous terrain j'ai ma place privative et il si quelqu'un est gar DESSUS ( ce qui est arriv rarement.. je me gare derrire lui en lui laissant mon numro de sonnette.. comme a quand il veut partir, il est oblig de m'appeler.. deux solution, soit il s'excuse et il n'y a pas de souci, je m'excuse mme de l'avoir bloqu et me justifie par le fait que je ne voulais pas prendre le parking de qq d'autre; je n'allais tout de mme pas aller me garer dehors alors que je paye pour ma place.. soit il la ramne.. mais ce cas de figure ne s'est jamais produit..


Super bonne ide. Mais dans un parking sous terrain logiquement que ceux qui ont un bip rentre donc ceux qui ont un bip ont une place ?

----------


## Bathou

> +1.
> 
> Bathou, tu n'as aucun intrt  jouer au con, ce n'tait pas ta voiture  Alors garde le semblant de relation amicale que tu as avec ce voisin.


oui je suis d'accord... donc je continuerai  lui dire bonjour sans qu'il daigne me rpondre... ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> +1.
> 
> Bathou, tu n'as aucun intrt  jouer au con, ce n'tait pas ta voiture  Alors garde le semblant de relation amicale que tu as avec ce voisin.
> 
> 
> Super bonne ide. Mais dans un parking sous terrain logiquement que ceux qui ont un bip rentre donc ceux qui ont un bip ont une place ?


bin oui mais des fois des gens ouvrent  leur connaissances... ::roll::

----------


## beekeep

> Il ne peut pas prouver que c'est le voisin.


c'est vrai qu'il ne peut pas porter plainte .. sauf contre X mais c'est inutile.

mais en pratique le voisin a tout intrt  ne pas nier et  nettoyer s'il ne veut pas subir des dommages pour lesquels il ne pourra pas non plus prouver qui est l'auteur.
bref s'il veut jouer au con vaudrait mieux qu'il tombe sur quelqu'un qui se laisse faire, comme a a l'air d'tre le cas il va continuer  faire sa loi.

----------


## Maxoo

> bin oui mais des fois des gens ouvrent  leur connaissances...


Ca c'est quand mme super con. Chez nous on a un parking souterrain ou y a pas de problme, mais c'est plutot devant les appart que il y a souvent des places de prises par d'autres, car il n'y a aucune place libre.

Donc quand on invite des gens, on leur dit de se garer sur des places qui sont tout le temps vide, y a pas d'autres moyens. Et il n'y a pas de problme, mais je me verrai mal leur dire d'aller se mettre dans un parking souterrain sur la place de quelqu'un d autre.

D'autant plus que dans un parking, personne ne peut t'observer, alors tu pourrais vraiment bousiller une voiture si tu n'tais pas content, les gens ne pourraient accuser personnes.

----------


## mordrhim

Moi pour mon cas j'ai deux place de parking pour une seule voiture (bon ok mais bon c'est comme ca)

Si une voiture se gare sur ma place habituelle je laisse un mot comme quoi les places sont personnelles et qu'il essaye de ne pas se garer chez moi.

les mots sont diffrents selon si c'est la premire fois ou si je l'ai dj vu sur ma place.

"merci de ne pas prendre ma place ce qui m'empeche de me garer  mon tour"
ou encore (lorsque je suis un peu plus ennerv)
"Cette place est une prorpit prive, je ne rentre pas chez vous, ne vous garez pas chez moi"

S'il recidive, travaillant dan une entreprise qui produit des compresseurs je leur colle une tiquette avec le petit mot sur le parre brise,  savoir que ces tiquettes sont faites pour noter le numro de srie et donc de rester coller sous toutes condition "ad vitam".

Si les deux places sont prises, comme elles sont l'une  cot de l'autre je garre ma voiture en longueur derriere les deux voitures en leur laissant un mot.

J'ai fait ca une fois, l'une des voiture a recul pour m'emboutir car je gnais sa sortie. Il n'a pa pu sortir la voiture et la police est venu aprs un appel de ma part.


Bref les places de parking ne seront jamais libre car il ya trop de voiture et commencer  tre aggressif ne servira qu'a envenimer la situation.

----------


## zodd

> Bref les places de parking ne seront jamais libre car il ya trop de voiture et commencer  tre aggressif ne servira qu'a envenimer la situation.


Sauf si tu es le plus fort.. ::aie:: 

bon ok je ->

----------


## beekeep

> Moi pour mon cas j'ai deux place de parking pour une seule voiture


spculation ?  ::aie::

----------


## illight

> Sauf si tu es le plus fort..
> 
> bon ok je ->


t'aurai pas un hammer (hummer ? comment a s'crit ce machin ?  ::mrgreen:: ) toi ?

----------


## zodd

une vielle Fiat tipo.. :8-): 
en gnral, les gens ont plus peur d'abimer leur voiture que moi..  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> une vielle Fiat tipo..
> en gnral, les gens ont plus peur d'abimer leur voiture que moi..


Des fois c'est vrai que je rve d'un vhicule qui ne craint rien. Je pourrai en faire des trucs sur la route avec a. Car des fois il y a des fou sur la route, mais tu as peur d'abmer ta voiture, alors tu laisses passer ou tu ralenti, tu te dportes etc.

----------


## gmotw

> Des fois c'est vrai que je rve d'un vhicule qui ne craint rien. Je pourrai en faire des trucs sur la route avec a. Car des fois il y a des fou sur la route, mais tu as peur d'abmer ta voiture, alors tu laisses passer ou tu ralenti, tu te dportes etc.


Ouais c'est vrai, et puis tu fais attention aux vlos parce que a finit par laisser des marques. Sans parler des petites vieilles, il faut un temps fou pour nettoyer aprs.  ::aie:: 

En tout cas, pour revenir  l'histoire du voisin. Il aurait fallu aller le voir par la suite pour 1/ s'excuser de s'tre gar devant chez lui et 2/ attendre des excuses de sa part pour avoir cradoss la tuture.  Le tout avec diplomatie bien sr (et les yeux de biche sont toujours des plus efficaces). De toute manire, les deux sont en torts.

D'un ct, je peux comprendre le voisin parce que nous aussi on a eu droit  tous les potos du voisin qui se garaient devant notre entre. Et quand c'est toutes les semaines  demander  dplacer les voitures parce que tu peux pas du tout sortir, tu as franchement envie de te dfouler  coups de couteau dans les pneus (au moins, a leur donne une raison pour pas bouger leur gros derrire).

----------


## tigunn

Je peux comprendre que a nerve, mais de l  autoriser les abus d'associaux faut pas pousser mm dans les orties. 
Il peut arriver  tout le monde d'avoir besoin de mal se garer ou d'y tre oblig, il peut arriver aussi que votre femme soit sur le point d'accoucher et qu'une voiture vous bloque l'accs  votre garage. Aprs tout vous n'etes que vous mme avec vos propres connaissances, vous n'etes pas autrui; alors un peu de reflexion.
Bon alors si il est vrai que je trouve impoli de se garer sur un emplacement pouvant gener, il m'arrive de le faire (urgence, pas de place, matriel  transporter, ...) et dans ces cas j'essaye de laisser un mot.
Petite parenthse: dans tous les cas de figure cit plus haut, si je reviens vers ma voiture (une clio bleue  :;):   ) et qu'un co....d s'est amus a a : il peut tre sur de me trouver chez lui dans les 5 min et d'tre en bas en train de nettoyer en moins de 30 secondes (plus si il faut le motiver).
Je dteste ce genre de comportement (qui prouve que la btise humaine n'a pas de limite). Il va faire quoi ensuite le voisin tir sur le chat, craser le chien ?

----------


## BainE

> ... se garer sur un emplacement pouvant gener, il m'arrive de le faire (urgence, pas de place, matriel  transporter, ...) ...


je te cite (en troncant severement dsol) tigunn, mais j aurais pu en citer d autres interventions sur ce thread.
Mais je trouve cet argument un peu fallacieux : 
1) ca n arrive pas tous les jours non plus.
2) si c'est le cas, ca doit etre rapide, et pas durer jusqu a une heure avanc de la nuit, du matin, et si c est pour dcharger y a du monde autour normalement
3) dans le cas prsent, c etait samedi soir et mademoiselle n avait rien a dcharger, ni n'tait press plus que par l envie de voir son chri/ami 

aprs, ternel question du respect d'autrui...
a pas respecter la place de parking/a pas respecter la proprete de la voiture

pas pour demain l anarchie :'(

----------


## tigunn

Et le respect de la personne n'est t'il pas plus important qu'une place de parking, voila mon tendard.
Et mon argumentaire: si il est clair qu'elle est en tord, lui aussi! Ce que je reproche  cet imb...le c'est de ne pas avoir fait montre de civisme (civilit = en gros il vaut mieux discuter que taper). Tu vois le problme est dans la mthode. On s'arrte o si l'on tolre a?

----------


## gmotw

Il y a une diffrence entre une place de parking et une entre de garage. Dans un cas, tu forces la personne  se garer plus loin, dans l'autre tu empches la personne de sortir de chez elle en cas d'urgence.
Aprs oui, le voisin s'est comport comme un gros c*n, mais tu voulais qu'il fasse quoi? Sonner dans toute la rue? A chaque fois qu'on se gare devant chez lui? Et si a lui arrive plus d'une fois par jour?  ::?: 

Et le cas que tu cites n'a rien  voir avec le contexte que l'on a, l. 

D'ailleurs, si tu as une situation d'urgence, les warnings c'est pas fait pour les chiens...

----------


## BainE

d autant que la solution "lgale" c'est appeler la fourrire.
Et la a se serait chiffr en centaines d euros.

----------


## Maxoo

> Et le respect de la personne n'est t'il pas plus important qu'une place de parking, voila mon tendard.
> Et mon argumentaire: si il est clair qu'elle est en tord, lui aussi! Ce que je reproche  cet imb...le c'est de ne pas avoir fait montre de civisme (civilit = en gros il vaut mieux discuter que taper). Tu vois le problme est dans la mthode. On s'arrte o si l'on tolre a?


Il faut comprendre qu'il y a une diffrence entre :
1- quelqu'un s'est mis sur ma place priv 
et 
2- on me bloque la sortie de mon garage.

Dans le 1er cas : c'est pas grve, je peux me trouver une autre place, et partir ou je veux.
Dans le 2me cas : tu viens de recevoir une coup de fil de l'hosto, tu dois emmener quelqu'un, ton gamin est tomb et est dans le coma. etc.
On voit bien que dans le cas d'un blocage de garage la voiture devant est beaucoup plus gnante.

D'ailleurs quand des voitures gnes comme a et qu'il y a une urgence les pompiers par exemple ne se posent aucune question : ils dfoncent les vitres enleve le frein  main et la tire, la pousse. Bref votre voiture est entirement dfonce. Et vous n'aurez qu' vous en prendre qu'a vous mme.

Et ceux qui ont un garage avec une voiture  sortir en urgence comprenne ce que c'est de voir des flemmard ou inconscient se garer devant chez eux.

----------


## Commodore

y'a plus qu' faire installer une herse rtractable devant chaque entre de garage...  ::aie:: 

plus srieusement, je comprend le voisin.
Et puis quelle ide de se mettre dans une entre de garage ?

J'irai jusqu' plussoyer pour le coup de l'huile de moteur sur la voiture, c'est toujours plus civique que des pneus crevs ou des coups dans la carrosserie quand on ne sait pas qui a fait le coup.

----------


## BiM

Salut,

Vous allez peut tre dire que je suis radicale.

J'ai une place de parking, elle tait considre comme place "handicap" mais a c'est parce que le promoteur est un incapable. Bref, le symbole n'y est plus, mais j'ai toujours la largeur de la place.

Enfin bon, l'histoire n'est pas l.

Ca fait peu de temps que j'ai emmnag et il y a trs peu de places dans la rue. Le quartier tant encore en construction, c'est pour le moment pas catastrophique. J'ai une place prive extrieure donc desfois on me la prend. Qu'est ce que je fais alors ?

Je me gare devant la voiture de celui qui m'a prise ma place et ce le plus prs possible. Ca m'est arriv plusieurs fois et souvent le soir  des heures plus ou moins tardives. Je ne veux pas rveiller les gens pour demander qui est le c** qui a foutu sa bagnole sur une place que je paye suffisamment cher pour en jouir  toute heure.

De mon appartement, j'ai vue sur ma place et je trouve a trs amusant de voir les gens manoeuvrer un petit million de fois plutt que de venir s'excuser de m'emm***** toute une nuit ou toute une journe.

Ah oui, quand je fais a, je surveille si quelqu'un arrive pendant les minutes qui suivent histoire de laisser la personne partir si c'tait juste 5 minutes. Mais pour l'instant, a a toujours t plusieurs heures.

Je trouve a normal qu'une personne veuille dfendre sa place. Elle paye (achat ou location) pour a. Cependant, je ne trouve pas normal qu'il y ait des dgradations, c'est de la monte en violence et ce n'est jamais bon !

Aprs, il y a aussi la connerie, quand c'est pour 5 minutes, et que tu ne t'en sers pas, faut pas dconner, tu laisses faire.

PS : Je me permets ce genre d'action car ma place est large et ma voiture pas trs longue donc je ne gne pas les deux places qui m'entoure.

----------


## Maxoo

> PS : Je me permets ce genre d'action car ma place est large et ma voiture pas trs longue donc je ne gne pas les deux places qui m'entoure.


C'est clair que moi je peux pas faire a, sinon tu gnes les autres.

Aprs, tu n'as pas peur de te faire abmer ta voiture ? Et tu laisses un mot pour que la personne vienne sonner chez toi ? sinon comment sait-il ou tu habites.

----------


## tigunn

> Je trouve a normal qu'une personne veuille dfendre sa place. Elle paye (achat ou location) pour a. Cependant, je ne trouve pas normal qu'il y ait des dgradations, c'est de la monte en violence et ce n'est jamais bon !
> 
> Aprs, il y a aussi la connerie, quand c'est pour 5 minutes, et que tu ne t'en sers pas, faut pas dconner, tu laisses faire.


NO more comment !!! sans dec'  ::roll::

----------


## gmotw

Arf, c'est sr si tu payes ta place de parking, c'est sympa de pouvoir en profiter. Je sais que dans mon ancien immeuble, certaines places avaient ces trucs pour empcher qu'on se gare sur l'emplacement (je n'ai plus le nom en tte). Les gens avaient tendances  se garer sur les places les plus proches, genre c'est trop fatiguant de se garer dix mtres plus loin.

Tiens, pourquoi pas crire avec un marqueur indlbile "Je ne sais pas me garer" en gros sur le capot de la voiture coupable. Il n'y a aucun dgt matriel et tu n'empches pas la voiture de rouler. Juste le conducteur qui aurait l'air malin.  ::D: 
Allons plus loin, soyons fous, pourquoi ne pas demander  la personne qu'on gne s'il est possible de se garer en s'excusant  l'avance avant de squatter comme un malpropre? (c'est pourtant pas compliqu: "Bonjour, excusez-moi, mais est-ce que a vous drange que je me gare ici quelques instants?")

----------


## Commodore

> De mon appartement, j'ai vue sur ma place et je trouve a trs amusant de voir les gens manoeuvrer un petit million de fois plutt que de venir s'excuser de m'emm***** toute une nuit ou toute une journe.


La dernire fois que je me suis retrouv dans une situation comme a (rien a voir avec le fait de se garer devant une entre de garage pour le coup), je suis remont chez moi, j'ai pris des chiffons que j'ai ensuite mis sur mon pare-chocs et j'ai littralement enfonc l'arrire de la voiture devant moi  ::ange:: 

prend garde que a ne t'arrive un jour, je suis sr que je ne suis pas le pire c*nn*rd de la Terre, mme quand je sors de mes gonds

----------


## Captain_JS

C'est a le pire dans ce genre de situation ... la personne n'a pas le droit de se garer l, mais tu es quasiment oblig de laisser faire sinon s'il arrive quelque chose  sa voiture il y a de trs fortes chances pour que la tienne morfle, et tu peux rien dire car pas de preuve (sauf laisser ta webcam allume 24/24 puis porter plainte  ::aie:: ).

Tout a pour un problme de civisme  la base (et le pire c'est que une fois c'est quelqu'un devant notre garage mais demain ce sera nous devant le garage de quelqu'un d'autre ...)

----------


## zodd

> La dernire fois que je me suis retrouv dans une situation comme a (rien a voir avec le fait de se garer devant une entre de garage pour le coup), je suis remont chez moi, j'ai pris des chiffons que j'ai ensuite mis sur mon pare-chocs et j'ai littralement enfonc l'arrire de la voiture devant moi 
> 
> prend garde que a ne t'arrive un jour, je suis sr que je ne suis pas le pire c*nn*rd de la Terre, mme quand je sors de mes gonds


Si je dois bloquer quelqu'un qui est sur ma place de parking, d'une part je laisse un mot.. d'autre part je note le numro de plaque de la personne que j'ai coinc..

----------


## BiM

Sauf que si t'es assez malin, tu devines que bien sr j'ai relev la plaque d'immatriculation du type gar au cas o.

Et la dernire fois, je n'ai pas laiss de mot parce qu'il tait 23h et le lendemain c'tait samedi, j'avais pas envie de me faire rveiller !

En plus la rue tait en travaux, c'est pas  moi d'aller garer ma voiture dans la rue suivante. J'ai trouv un logement avec deux places de parking (une chacun), je trouve qu'on paye suffisamment cher pour en plus devoir la laisser aux autres.

Je n'ai absolument pas  me justifier d'ailleurs. Aprs tout, je ne gne personne... (mis  part celui qui me gne  ::D: ).

PS : L'avantage, c'est que depuis pas mal de temps on ne me pique plus ma place, comme quoi, a  l'air de fonctionner  :;):

----------


## zodd

> Sauf que si t'es assez malin, tu devines que bien sr j'ai relev la plaque d'immatriculation du type gar au cas o.
> 
> Et la dernire fois, je n'ai pas laiss de mot parce qu'il tait 23h et le lendemain c'tait samedi, j'avais pas envie de me faire rveiller !
> 
> En plus la rue tait en travaux, c'est pas  moi d'aller garer ma voiture dans la rue suivante. J'ai trouv un logement avec deux places de parking (une chacun), je trouve qu'on paye suffisamment cher pour en plus devoir la laisser aux autres.
> 
> Je n'ai absolument pas  me justifier d'ailleurs. Aprs tout, je ne gne personne... (mis  part celui qui me gne ).
> 
> PS : L'avantage, c'est que depuis pas mal de temps on ne me pique plus ma place, comme quoi, a  l'air de fonctionner


au pire, comme tu vois ta place de ta fenetre.. tu peux toujours snipper.. ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> au pire, comme tu vois ta place de ta fenetre.. tu peux toujours snipper..


[TROLL INSIDE]

Surtout que je fais du tir  l'arc maintenant  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> [TROLL INSIDE]
> 
> Surtout que je fais du tir  l'arc maintenant


et BIM, une flche dans le ...  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> et BIM, une flche dans le ...


pneu ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

nez ? bras ? pied ?

----------


## Maxoo

Ca y est, a part en cacahutes comme un bon sujet de Taverne  :;):

----------


## illight

Si c'est pour une soire, c'est normal qu'on puisse pas se garer devant un garage, mais de la a tagger la voiture faut pas exagrer  :8O: 


Tiens, a me fait penser, j'ai une question un peu litigieuse qui va un peud ans le sens de la gne.

Dans ma rue, il y a un endroit( pas devant un garage ou quoi que ce soit hein), o on peut normalement ranger 2 voitures. Ce sont 2 places, totalement libres  ::): 
C'est d'ailleurs assez chichi d'avoir une rue comme a devant chez toi o des fois tu tourne pendant 5 minutes pour trouver une place  ::aie::  bref  ::mrgreen:: 

Sur ces places, il y a souvent une voiture qui est gare, un norme break en fait, qui prend les 2 places. 
Aprs quelques jours d'observation, j'ai remarqu en fait que ces personnes qui ont ce break, ont en fait 2 voitures.
Et en fait, ils mettent le break en plein milieu exprs, afin que, quand leur deuxime voiture arrive, ils puissent la garer derrire, en poussant juste le break un peu  :8O: 
De plus, je prcise que ces gens ont un garage.
Donc, en gros, avec leur break ils prennent 2 places au lieu de 1, et de plus leur chiotte (excusez moi de l'expression, mais c'est une vieille R5), ils la mettent parfois au garage, ou encore pire, sur une autre place libre de la rue  :8O: 
Donc en gros, des fois ils prennent 2 places au lieu d'une, voir 3 au lieu de 2.

Question : est-ce qu'on peut faire quelquechose contre a ? sachant que ce sont des voisins trs cons, et que quand on se gare devant NOTRE garage pour sortir les affaires, ils nous font tout un foin parce qu'on est pas gar sur une place  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gnoce

> Ca y est, a part en cacahutes comme un bon sujet de Taverne


Dsol, ma faute  ::aie:: 

Mais c'tait tellement tentant.

----------


## Maxoo

> Si c'est pour une soire, c'est normal qu'on puisse pas se garer devant un garage, mais de la a tagger la voiture faut pas exagrer


Il n'y a pas eu de Tag, ne dis pas n'importe quoi.




> [...]
> Question : est-ce qu'on peut faire quelquechose contre a ? sachant que ce sont des voisins trs cons, et que quand on se gare devant NOTRE garage pour sortir les affaires, ils nous font tout un foin parce qu'on est pas gar sur une place


Comment sont les places ? bien dlimites  avec un traage au sol ? ou pas ?
Car a change pas mal la donne.

----------


## illight

bah ce sont des emplacements libres, c'est pas vraiment un marquage au sol  ::mrgreen::  je sais pas comment expliquer  ::mrgreen::  c'est comme un espce de renfoncement sur le cot  ::mrgreen:: 
Il n'y a pas de marquage au sol pour sparer les 2 places si tu veux savoir a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

> Il n'y a pas de marquage au sol pour sparer les 2 places si tu veux savoir a


Alors tu ne peux rien dire.

----------


## Commodore

Attends la nuit et prend un seau de peinture blanche et un gros pinceau et trace toi-mme les dlimitations de places  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## ghost emperor

Chez moi aussi il y a pas mal de problmes de parking... J'habite dans une coproprit prive mais le parking contient une vingtaine de places pour une cinquantaine de rsidents... Bref, le soir il n'est pas rare que je rentre alors que le parking est plein... Oui mais ! La plupart des gens gres ne font pas partie de la coproprit prive (c'est affich, mais il n'y a pas de barrire  l'entre). Je me suis donc gr sur l'aire de lavage (signale pas une croix).
Le lendemain matin, j'ai eu un joli petit mot sous l'essuie-glace qui m'avertissait que si je recommenais, ils appelaient la fourrire...
Mais je ne me gne pas pour recommenc lorsqu'il n'y a pas de places libres, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irai me garer ailleurs alors que  les gens qui sont sur le parking n'ont rien a y faire...

Une autre fois encore, sur un parking priv, avec des places personnelles. Je vais pour me garer mais quelqu'un tait dj l... Bah quand il est retourn  sa voiture, a a dut lui faire drle de voir que je lui avait gentiment arrach sa plaque pour la dposer soigneusement dans la poubelle situe  20 mtres...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> ! La plupart des gens gres ne font pas partie de la coproprit prive (c'est affich, mais il n'y a pas de barrire  l'entre).





> Une autre fois encore, sur un parking priv, avec des places personnelles. Je vais pour me garer mais quelqu'un tait dj l... Bah quand il est retourn  sa voiture, a a dut lui faire drle de voir que je lui avait gentiment arrach sa plaque pour la dposer soigneusement dans la poubelle situe  20 mtres...


Je pense qu'un petit avertissement sur le pare-brise en expliquant que si cela se reproduit encore une fois tu appelleras la marchausse et que la voiture gnante partira  la fourrire.
Si rcidive n'hsite pas  appeler, je pense que tu es dans ton droit.

----------


## ghost emperor

> Je pense qu'un petit avertissement sur le pare-brise en expliquant que si cela se reproduit encore une fois tu appelleras la marchausse et que la voiture gnante partira  la fourrire.
> Si rcidive n'hsite pas  appeler, je pense que tu es dans ton droit.


Ok, et y a-t-il un moyen de rejeter la faute sur le syndic qui ne fait absolument rien pour viter ce problme ? (parce qu'il risque de pas tre trs content si jamais il vois que je me suis gar dans l'herbe..... ::aie:: )

----------


## gmotw

Le syndic trouve toujours une bonne raison pour ne pas tre responsable (en tout cas de ce que j'ai connu) donc ne compte pas trop l dessus. Aprs, je ne connais pas ta situation donc je ne peux pas te donner l'un des mes conseils tellement utiles que les gens font la queue devant chez moi.. ::D:

----------

